# *need orlando 3br condo/house nov 1-dec 31



## TIMESHARE-HO (Oct 16, 2013)

**NEED 3BR CONDO/HOUSE - Orlando airport-Winter Park area. Must have pool or access to pool.. very nice for a Corporate Transfer.. 
Needs Nov 1 thru Dec 31..  
Pet friendly... 11lb. well trained shizhu ..

PLEASE CALL ASAP - 904-403-7019


----------

